# Emglo 8hp Gas



## Corvettes Rule (May 12, 2015)

Hello, I picked an Emglo 8hp Gas 4 cylinder compressor dirt cheap. My thought is to take the pump and put it on a 30 gallon tank I have and use a 5hp 240v motor with it. My question is will 5hp be enough? 
I'm unable to find any specks on the Emglo other than it is Model #D8KGA-8P. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------

